# Auction Winner BBQ Dinner! (Kinda rhyms! LOL)



## jirodriguez (May 26, 2012)

So waaay back in February my daughters school was having their annual auction fund raiser, they usually raise approx $25,000 on this one event! It dawned on my that a delivered BBQ party would be really popular.... so I offered the following:

3 racks of baby back ribs
24 pcs. of chicken
24 ABT's
A pan of BBQ baked beans (Dutch's of course!)
and a container of my BBQ sauce
All to be delivered the day before the winners party, that way they just have to re-heat it and enjoy!

Apperantly the bidding on this was hot and heavy, winner paid $300! (now I just have to live up to the hype! lol) I had labeled it as a party for 10-12 people. So the winner (Dixie) called and said that she wanted to use it this weekend, so here is the play by play.... oh and she made a referance to them also serving hot dogs and hamburgers because there wasn't going to be enough BBQ, because they will have about 14 adults and 7 or 8 kids. In my mind that just won't do, so I doubled the chicken and the beans without telling her... lol.

Since this is a lot of food I am doing it in two batches on my 22.5" WSM. First up 42 pcs. of chicken - went with all thighs for moistness and ease of size to work with.

Smoker is running at 230° with hickory, just put the chicken on. The bottom rack is just as full as the top rack!








One and a half hours in....







Two and a half hours in... getting close, most of the upper rack was at 160° internal temp, gonna take it to 170°







Now I wasn't sitting with my feet up while the chicken was cooking... here is the prep on load #2!

A dozen big shrooms with ABT filling (for those that don't want the heat) and a little over a dozen ABT's. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Start of a pan of Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans with a few changes of mine: I like to add some kielbasa, I swap half the ketchup with Sweet Baby Rays BBQ Sauce, and instead of brown sugar I use about 1/2 or so of mollasas.







... add the beans, give it a stir, and all ready for the smoker!







and last but not least... RIBS!! All rubbed down and sitting in the fridge waiting for their turn in the thin blue! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Well almost time to pull the chicky off the smoker.... will post some more as load #2 gets going! Thanks for drooling!


----------



## gotarace (May 26, 2012)

Wow...What a fantastic looking meal they will be enjoying!!! I'm keeping a eye on this thread!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Hope you get a few pictures of the folks enjoying your fine looking que!!!


----------



## cdldriver (May 26, 2012)




----------



## bmudd14474 (May 26, 2012)

That is great. Cant wait to see it all done.


----------



## daveomak (May 26, 2012)

JR, evening.... Man o man that looks good so far.....   I'm in for the finale....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.....

Dave


----------



## smokinhusker (May 26, 2012)

What an awesome thing to donate! They are going to love it. So far looking real good, and I'll be waiting for the finale!


----------



## shoneyboy (May 26, 2012)

Great ideal ......Looks great !!!!


----------



## jirodriguez (May 27, 2012)

OK... on to the finaly!

Chicken all done and lookin' purty!







Did some one say beans, beans, the magic fruit?! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











One of the racks of ribs! I left them unwrapped for 4 hrs. then wrapped them for 30 min. Then right before tossing them into the fridge I put about 1/4 C BBQ sauce in each foil so they will have some moisture in their as they re-heat.







... and last, but not least! Two little trays of bacony goodness! Oooh Yeaaah! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











I Q.C.'d 1 chicken, 1 small rib, 1 small ABT, and a small cup of beans... all I can say is "Broke da mouth!" It all turned out fantastic, I think they will be really , really happy!


----------



## daveomak (May 27, 2012)

Be sure to let us know how it went....   And if you got any standing orders for more dinners....  JR's BBQ and Catering....    Fantastic spread my friend.....   Dave


----------



## scarbelly (May 27, 2012)

Awesome job - I bet they were real happy with that feast


----------



## frosty (May 27, 2012)

Now that looks like a complete winner all around.  I bet that they bid more for next years event, and your reputation will be established!!!  Great work!!!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 27, 2012)

Rod , you need to 'Expand" your Herd...







Can do a lot at once...







been a fun addition for me...

Have fun and...


----------



## jirodriguez (May 27, 2012)

Well just dropped off the food, they are re-heating it low and slow ans will be eating around 3:00. All in all I think they will be really pleased with the results!


----------



## gotarace (May 28, 2012)

Johnny..any feedback from the awesome looking Que you made?? Sure looked fantastic from here...


----------



## jirodriguez (May 28, 2012)

gotarace said:


> Johnny..any feedback from the awesome looking Que you made?? Sure looked fantastic from here...


Well I just got an e-mail from the gal who won the auction - she's asking if she can purchase another part package for a campint trip! LOL

So I guess they enjoyed the food!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 28, 2012)

Cool


----------



## rabbithutch (May 28, 2012)

Well DONE!

Great looking feast and sounds like a very happy consumer!

That was an inspiring contribution to the auction.


----------



## jp61 (May 28, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## supercenterchef (Jun 3, 2012)

very cool of you to not only contribute, but to double much of the order...looks great!


----------



## smokinarizona (Oct 9, 2012)

So excuse my ignorance but what are ABT's?  All this food looks really great.  Thinking of using some of this for my party.  Great work!


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 9, 2012)

ABTs (or atomic buffalo turds) are wonderful bites of smoky heaven. Jalapenos or other peppers that you stuff with a mixture of cheese, sausage, seasonings and can be wrapped in bacon then smoked. The stuffing is only limited by your imagination. 

Here's a link to the ABT forum:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/176/abts

ABT stuffed boneless chicken thighs

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127980/bone-less-chicken-thighs


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 9, 2012)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/73935/acronyms

For the acronymns


----------



## daveomak (Oct 9, 2012)

SmokinAz, evening and welcome to the forum...  ABT's is an acronym for Atomic Buffalo Turds....  Jalapeno peppers sliced in half and filled usually with cream cheese and wrapped with bacon.... many combinations work for a filling... cheese/sausage etc...  smoked at 225 for a couple hours until the bacon crisps.....   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=ABT  .... I put in ABT in the search bar and that is what it came up with....  When you get a moment, please stop into roll call and introduce yourself for a proper welcome.... 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call  ....   Dave


----------

